# Santa's coming! I KNOW HIM!



## kattybadatty (Oct 23, 2008)

With Christmas Eve just TWO months away from tomorrow... has anyone started thinking about what they are asking Santa for this year? My list is a mile long, at least.... wanted to hear what everyone else is wishing for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the holidays!

x x x Kat


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

My dh always gets me something nice...But I never really ask for anything...It's more about the kids for us...So I never make lists and I always tell my dh not to get me anything...But we always sneak and get each other a little something special. Be we don't do the go crazy at Christmas thing because we have a different appreciation of what the Holiday is about. However we do sponser an under priviliged family each year and we spoil them a little bit crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because the looks on their faces is so rewarding and my son loves picking out toys & clothing for the family we sponser.


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 23, 2008)

that's great. volunteering time, energy, and money during the holidays is definitely an important thing to do. in my opinion. being the youngest in my family, I still feel like I get spoiled rotten once Christmas rolls around... but now that I am a hard-working independent woman, I can treat my parents to nice gifts too! I love giving


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep My Parents still spoil my younger brother....and we do a little too...


----------



## makeba (Oct 23, 2008)

xmas is all about loving my Lord and Savior for real but we do exchange gifts and appreciate each other. my kids make lists but i dont. i dont really expect anything but the DH gets me some MAC goodies so that is always fun. i kinda want a new cell phone but i intend on getting that myself at the beginning of the new year


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone else have wish lists?


----------



## rbella (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a list a mile long, but I don't get anything b/c we only give gifts to the "kids" in the family now.  I got jipped BIG TIME.  

So, I pray my cheap ass husband (whom I love dearly) will actually buy something from my list.  But, this never happens b/c he thinks he knows me better than I know myself which is really stupid b/c who really knows me better than me?

Anyway, we give a couple of bags of food, clothes and toys each year to families in need around our neighborhood.  We also invite them over if they need a warm meal.  That actually makes me feel better than getting gifts.

***although, I totally would not be opposed to my family buying me presents this year***


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll probably end up making one so I can remember things when people ask me what I'd like for Christmas. I'm too forgetful otherwise!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 23, 2008)

TISH and rbella I really love that you guys do such charitable things for Christmas. I applaud people who think of others less fortunate.

Now that I can afford things that I want I don't want many things, I guess life is ironic like that. I join toy drives and donate to food banks often times I feel like I want to do more.

These days its about getting together with loved ones and friends for me. Gifts are always nice but more of a surprise than the expected. I suppose I'd be partial to getting nice parfumes and jewelry


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 23, 2008)

I do have a list, an Excel spreadsheet, to be exact.  I don't ask for specifics off of it.  I merely ask for gift cards.  I have a weird ritual I do with my makeup when I get it, and I don't like the idea of someone else buying it for me.

My husband mentioned going to CCO and letting me pick out my goodies.  I like that.  Everyone else, I ask for cash, or gift cards.  But yes.  There is a list, and I have an online registry at Sephora.  I wish MAC did that


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 23, 2008)

Money's tight this year , so we are focusing on the little one, even though he doesn't need anything , he probably couldn't want anything =/ but he's three this year and i think this is a big year in the santa department for him. So I think we are gonna try to pass on gifts for each other and buy for him =D 


P.S. - Tish and Rbella , you two are so sweet =) I typically love those types of activities and buying for the angels on the trees , unfortunately its not in the cards this year, I do believe that truly is what the season is all about =)


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 23, 2008)

My family are very strongly Atheist so we don't celebrate it at all :-( But I do like the pretty lights and decorations!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 23, 2008)

I want some sephora stuff! and mac obv!


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 23, 2008)

We celebrate Yule, which is pretty much a celebration of the winter solstice, and the rebirth of the Sun God. And SO many Christmas traditions are actually Pagan, so we're basically celebrating christmas, with a different name.

anyways.. the holidays are HUGEEEEE for us, and i'm not kidding. We go all out. I CAN'T WAIT TO DECORATE!!. Our tree goes up December 1st on the DOT. We spend the whole day decorating, and usually baking cookies.

As for MY wishlist.. well my MAC wishlist at least, is mainly just collection stuff. Chill & Dame edna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting my fiance an XBOX360. He's been wanting one for awhile..

My favourite thing about the holidays, are buying gifts for people, and watching them open them. I can't wait!. I have a few bags of clothing, and we always make a huge bag of food to donate as well.


----------



## jayne5787 (Oct 24, 2008)

haha, I got my fiance an XBOX360 as an early Christmas gift b/c he's been wanted one for awhile now and that's ALL he does now. I'll try to ask him something and he'll be like, "yeah...I love you too, babe" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ughhh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_We celebrate Yule, which is pretty much a celebration of the winter solstice, and the rebirth of the Sun God. And SO many Christmas traditions are actually Pagan, so we're basically celebrating christmas, with a different name.

anyways.. the holidays are HUGEEEEE for us, and i'm not kidding. We go all out. I CAN'T WAIT TO DECORATE!!. Our tree goes up December 1st on the DOT. We spend the whole day decorating, and usually baking cookies.

As for MY wishlist.. well my MAC wishlist at least, is mainly just collection stuff. Chill & Dame edna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting my fiance an XBOX360. He's been wanting one for awhile..

My favourite thing about the holidays, are buying gifts for people, and watching them open them. I can't wait!. I have a few bags of clothing, and we always make a huge bag of food to donate as well._


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

I normally ask for my staples for xmas/Bday(dec. 22nd)...because they are pretty expensive...
Lipfusion-clear
Ojon haircare
Too faced shadow insurance
Sephora brand dry oil
I want to try a couple of UD 24/7 liners
Clarisonic brush(_maybe_, not sure yet,broke me out last time I tried it and it is freakin $200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I want a bunch of Tocca candles!!!
laptop for school(I hope!)
I need a few makeup brushes(kabuki, crease, stipling)
Stripper pole! (I saw it on 'Brooke knows best' and now I want one! except hers was $500, I've seen them for $70!)
**That's all I can think of off the top of my head!**


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't celebrate Christmas for any sort of religious aspect at all, but I love the holiday season and I've even started my shopping already!  I like to get everything bought and wrapped by thanksgiving so that I can just sit back and enjoy the december with all the yummy smelling food, the pine, and all the gorgeous decorations.  

I asked Santa for a few things (I suppose the main items are an Amazon Kindle, MAC stuff, and my traditional gift of new fragrance--Jo Malone this year) and I can't wait until the weather turns to hot-chocolate drinking temperatures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was in college, I used to do the adopt-a-child at Christmas, and I haven't done it in a while just because I didn't take the time to find out about it around here.   You ladies have inspired me to get the information and do something about it this year.  So thank you!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, Rbella needs a vacation because I read this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I normally ask for my staples for xmas/Bday...because they are pretty expensive..._

 

as this:

"normally ask for staples for xmas/bday....because they are pretty expensive...."

Lord, help me.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

^lmao.. omg that is TOO funny!!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 25, 2008)

I want permission from my parents to differ from University so I can get a Diploma in makeup!

But If I cant have that id settle for vouchers for my favourite beauty stores.
Also its unrelated to makeup but I REALLY want a bike.
hahha makes me feel like a twelve year old.

a nice handbadg from the bf would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## ZoeKat (Oct 25, 2008)

I am actually having problems coming up with things for my lists. Every year my family and the in-laws ask for a list, but it's been hard to make them lately. I will probably always be spoiled with making a Xmas list because I'm the only "child" in my entire family, and I live halfway across the country from them.  

That's how I stumbled upon this post...I did a search wondering what other people are putting on their lists!  Haha.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 27, 2008)

Ideal list:

New car - Golf R32
New digislr - Canon 450d
Another dog - Bernese Mountain Dog 

Maybe if I'm real good I'll get all three? Hahah

Reality list:
New camera (but maybe not the digislir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!)
MAC Stuff

I sound so spoilt. Yes I am. harhar.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 27, 2008)

*We are so fortunate as to be able to celebrate *several* holidays, as we are a culturally diverse household. I didn't grow up with Santa, but nevertheless, our holiday brought Warmth, Light & Joy ( & nice little presents.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't make a wishlist; in fact, I tell my hubby not to get me anything, as he spoils me throughout the year, even when we are struggling financially.
He never listens, tho, & he always gets me something. The only thing I want very much right now is a book, a biography of Theda Bara, & my hubby wants it, as well, so hopefully, we will be able to share this gift.

Hubby's mom sends me gifties from England, as in skin care items, or a bit of $ for *guess what*...you guessed it-M/U Probably a MAC item! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I'd rather she'd come and visit, as my husband misses her so much. 
So now you all know what I want to get for my husband for his XMas.

**I think our little one will be the most gifted this year *
*( & probably every year.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I never knew how much fun it would be to hear a little boy's joyful laughter at receiving gifties from people who adore him. 
He's lucky, as his birthday is in November,
 then comes Chanukah & then XMas/Yule.
 We will gift him for all of these holidays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*(stray thought: When I worked for an eduactional program, we received donations from all over the place to deliver toys, clothing, food, to less fortunate families, during the holiday season.
 I wonder why we didn't do it all year 'round. *
*I hope we can donate all year, even when times are rough.)*

*I also hope my husband gets a few Days off during these holidays, as Togetherness is the most beautiful gift we can possibly receive.*

*xxCherylFaitxx*
​


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 27, 2008)

probably gift cards like i did for my birthday! i made a killing that way! hahaha (ex. see my hual thread lol)

I really want clothes and stuff, but i hate people buying them for me, so i just ask for giftcards or a gift card to MAC. especially bc SO and I are about to close on our first house, and i wont have a ton of money to spend of makeup and clothes.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the holidays, especially more so that I'm going home as I've not been back there for about six months now. 

Some things I'd like:

MAC! LE stuff especially.

Yankee candles

Digital camera

Have just about finished my Christmas shopping too, I love it when the shops are festive


----------



## Rennah (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not really too excited about Christmas this year (at least, I'm not excited about the gift-giving & getting).

I never believed in Santa Claus. Our parents told us from the start that Santa wasn't real, the story of Santa originated with Saint Nicholas, and that he wasn't really going to bring us presents through the fireplace. lol.

Instead, we had Grandma Claus! Our grandma loooved shopping and spoiled us every year.

She died this past April. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss her every single day. I love her sooo sooo much & I know she loved us too.  Christmas is going to be so sad without her... she always used to spend the night at our house on Christmas Eve. She loved watching us open our "Grandma Claus" presents, and I loved seeing the smile on her face as we opened them.

All I want for Christmas is my grandma back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just try to focus on the REAL reasons I celebrate CHRISTmas in the first place - God's amazing gift to us, and spending time with the rest of my family.


----------



## User93 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tish, Makeba, Rbella and LizardPrincesa, you are totally awesome! I love reading inspiring posts like that. I think it is really important in such holidays to realise what is really important for us, to thank for what we have, and simply to feel happy. I think nothing material can matter more than this magic and miracles in the air, holiday mood, and seeing your closest people happy. Christmas and New Year always made me feel happy, since I was a kid!

There are things way more important than presents, but yeah, getting presents is soooo fun too! Surely you can get stuff all the year around, but I like saving up, and not asking for anything, so I get some holidat treats!  I actually love picking and giving the presents the same, if not even more than getting some! So I'm excited about buying presents too!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Instead, we had Grandma Claus! Our grandma loooved shopping and spoiled us every year._

 
*I am so sorry about your grandma, sweety. I know how you feel, and i know
how it hurts, that 1st occasion without our beloved person...I remember when my grandpa passed...how "festive" occasions were so difficult...He passed in 1983. I still miss him desperately, but through the years, the pain is alot less...I dream of him calling me "maidele," his special word to me, when I'm especially stressed...i am still connected to him, 
& I always will be.*

*My grandma is 96 (or 97 (?) & she loves Hannukah, so I hope I can get to visit her during those 8 Days.
 I find it difficult to imagine Hannukah without her...*

*i hope I haven't said anything to upset you. I send you my deepest condolences and HeartVibes, & I pray you recall your grandma's generosity of spirit & let yourself enjoy as much as you possibly can, as your beloved*
*"Grandma Claus" surely would want you to be happy.*

*xxxxxxxxCherylFaithxxxxxxxx*​


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Christmas and the Holiday season!  I get more excited about buying and/or making gifts and wrapping them for the people I love than getting them.  I try to pick up subtle hints through out the year of what people want so I can get the "perfect" gift for my family/friends.  

This year I can't think of a whole lot that I personally want.  But I would love some various MAC items, money/gift cards, and a new I-pod.  

I can't believe that Christmas is only 2 months away!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 27, 2008)

I really really want a sony vaio cs for christmas! I doubt I will get it though, ha. I also asked for the mini incanto charms fragrance set and a mac gift card 
Oh aha it was funny, I had "MAC gift card" on my list and my dad was like mac, you want a mac computer and a  vaio ? And im like nooo dad mac makeup, duh. And hes like oh I thought you meant the ipod store...ahah


----------



## panther27 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_I'm not really too excited about Christmas this year (at least, I'm not excited about the gift-giving & getting).

I never believed in Santa Claus. Our parents told us from the start that Santa wasn't real, the story of Santa originated with Saint Nicholas, and that he wasn't really going to bring us presents through the fireplace. lol.

Instead, we had Grandma Claus! Our grandma loooved shopping and spoiled us every year.

She died this past April. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss her every single day. I love her sooo sooo much & I know she loved us too. Christmas is going to be so sad without her... she always used to spend the night at our house on Christmas Eve. She loved watching us open our "Grandma Claus" presents, and I loved seeing the smile on her face as we opened them.

All I want for Christmas is my grandma back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just try to focus on the REAL reasons I celebrate CHRISTmas in the first place - God's amazing gift to us, and spending time with the rest of my family._

 
Oh I am so sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so know how you feel,my dad and my grandparents are gone,and what I would REALLY want for Christmas would be my dad back and my grandparents.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_We celebrate Yule, which is pretty much a celebration of the winter solstice, and the rebirth of the Sun God. And SO many Christmas traditions are actually Pagan, so we're basically celebrating christmas, with a different name._

 
I too celebrate Yule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the rest of my family celebrates Christmas, I find it easy for me to incorporate my beliefs into the festive times I share with them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_She died this past April. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss her every single day. I love her sooo sooo much & I know she loved us too.  Christmas is going to be so sad without her... she always used to spend the night at our house on Christmas Eve. She loved watching us open our "Grandma Claus" presents, and I loved seeing the smile on her face as we opened them.

All I want for Christmas is my grandma back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just try to focus on the REAL reasons I celebrate CHRISTmas in the first place - God's amazing gift to us, and spending time with the rest of my family._

 
I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma! I lost an aunt in Sept. 2006, and that first Christmas was really hard. She was the glue that held our family together, the one that did all the preparation for our family gathering, bought gifts for everyone. I promise it gets easier! Hopefully this season brings some joy and peace to your family


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 28, 2008)

I want

cheesecake muffins

D:<


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE Christmas. I'm not a Christian or religious but I just love having a little party with my close friends and eating yummy food and mince pies, watching A Christmas Carol, and of course exchanging presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a good day to just have fun and spend time with people you love, enjoying life.

Okay for my wishlist:

- Van Cleef + Arples Feerie perfume
- A Dvd of the movie Sunshine
- Andrew Lang's fairy books
- Some black + purple Nike Air max sneakers - I might end up just getting these for myself this weekend. I can't wait until Christmas!
- Jean Paul Gaultier Madame perfume
- A new watch

I think that's it really. A gift card would be nice too hehe >_<


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm an atheist but we still celebrate Christmas. I don't associate it with religious practices, just more about good food and being together with family and exchanging presents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove Christmas tbh!

This year I hardly have any time off from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks.

I'm not sure what I want for Xmas yet. Maybe some gift cards for MAC, a watch...I think I may buy myself a new laptop for Xmas.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is my first christmas with a baby so im excited to buy him stuff-- but I know he wont really care... I bought him this elephant the other day that when you push its nose it laughs and vibrates on the floor and Adler thought that was the best thing EVER ....for about 2 minutes. Then he couldnt crawl to it and got pissed and started chewing on my cat's toy-- and then i took that away from him and he was even more pissed so all-in-all the "buying my son a toy" thing was a bust.

Im pry going to get him a toy laptop though because he's obsessed with mine so maybe he'll play with his instead *wishfull thinking*... Im only going to spend about $150 on him... i dont think 7 month olds really NEED that many toys hahaha....

Every year my mom, brother, and I (and htis year, Adler) go to Christmas eve mass and then drop off a whole bag of groceries for a Christmas Dinner at the poor part of our town.. its so much fun ringing the doorbell and running and geting back in our car and speeding off haha.. its been a tradition for YEARS... but sometimes i wonder if people get offended??? i dunno.. im just paranoid about things like that.

Im asking for nothing more than gift cards- either to macy's or MAC... Thats reallllly all I want. That and for my son's father to not get joint custody because he wants him dead- but thats something I'm going to have to pray for, I think.


----------



## lilsuzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Xmas! I like when everything is decorated from the streets, to homes to the Mall! I love it love it! I totally decorate my whole home for Xmas!! I have a wish list but cant say i will get all that I want if its one thing im hoping Santa really comes threw for me this year and buy me a MAC computer!!!!! and stuff my stocking with lots and lots of gift cards and MAC!!! I girl can dream right??? hahah be lucky! I just really hope for a great family xmas all together really!! Wonder if Santa is overwhelmed with requests since half the US is BROKE or lost their homes!!


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 28, 2008)

mine list is short and now that i look at it, odd:

mac gift card
target gift card
candy (no godiva/fancy chocs; stuff like fun dip, now & laters, sour punch straws)
make me some macaroni and cheese (real mac & cheese, no kraft)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not religious but I do like Xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be on vacation this year during Xmas so I'll try to buy all my presents before we leave. I don't have a list for me as I don't really need anything. I will be grateful for anything I get though...


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 28, 2008)

well for the holidays my family is split:
part of my family is Christian and celebrate Christmas so I get X-Mas gifts from them and the other half of my family is Jewish so I also celebrate and get Hanukkah gifts as well!

This year is different though because I'm getting married. I'm spending all my "gift" money to ensure that all my best friends and family can fly to my wedding on Dec. 20th. 

I also plan to keep doing the volunteer work I do at soup kitchens for the holidays. I also like to go through all my stuff and donating things that I never use to charities/the Goodwill during the holiday season. 

I hate to see all the tempers and and just plain hatred spreading around the holiday season, so to keep cheerful, I don't really ask for anything or really expect any gifts. I just love enjoying my family and the fun that is winter and the holidays. But since most of my family knows I love the arts and makeup. They usually get me some sort of art supply/piece of art work or gift card to Sephora or MAC. One year I got a fabulous piece of art work one of my family members picked up for me from a a gallery in Dallas. I just love getting art work for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My gift to my fiancé and his gift back to me (by then he will be my HUSBAND!!!) is our honeymoon which is a trip to Whistler, CA for skiing and other such wintery fun. Then we are flying down to Vegas to thaw out and do some shopping and see some awesome shows. Then we get to move into our new home in Overland Park/Kansas City, KS!!

The holidays are just TOO exciting for me this year! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_She died this past April. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I miss her every single day. I love her sooo sooo much & I know she loved us too. Christmas is going to be so sad without her... she always used to spend the night at our house on Christmas Eve. She loved watching us open our "Grandma Claus" presents, and I loved seeing the smile on her face as we opened them.

All I want for Christmas is my grandma back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was going to make a similar post.  My Gran died in July.  She had dementia for the past 4 years so every Christmas, all I ever wished for was for her to last a little longer before she totally lost her mind.  I don't care about material presents.  I don't think Christmas is really going to happen in our house and I have pretty much decided I am going to work my HCA job at the hospital over the festive period instead of having time off.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 29, 2008)

I just moved out to California in May and I will be going home for the first time around Christmas (the plane ticket is my xmas present from my mom) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just excited to see all my friends and family on the East Coast. 

I love watching movies at Christmas time... some of my favorites are 

How The Grinch Stole Christmas, Elf and Love Actually
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are some of your favorite Christmas movies?

Has anyone seen the trailer for the new xmas moving coming out this year with Reese Witherspoon? Looks really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think?
Video Trailers, Celebrity Interviews, Events, Movie Clips, TV Clips on Hollywood.com


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Ideal wishlist:

MAC stuff
New laptop
New iPod
Digital SLR (they're so damn expensive! guess i'm stuck with my old school film camera a while longer lol)
Paul's boutique hand bag i am in love with
and clothes...

Getting: 

iPod
Laptop
Bag
Clothes

It's pretty good this year


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_This year is different though because I'm getting married. I'm spending all my "gift" money to ensure that all my best friends and family can fly to my wedding on Dec. 20th. 

...

My gift to my fiancé and his gift back to me (by then he will be my HUSBAND!!!) is our honeymoon which is a trip to Whistler, CA for skiing and other such wintery fun._

 
Dec. 20th is my birthday - I think it's a great day for a wedding!  (Because I personally prefer non-summer weddings, not because it's my birthday!)  =P

I'm from Vancouver (although living in Alberta right now) and I'll be back there on Dec. 17th for the holidays.  Whistler is FUN, make sure you go to Garfinkel's in the village, it's my favourite place.  =)


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 30, 2008)

i really need a new camera!  so i asked for that.. along with makeup, of course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Kat Von D line
-MAC brushes


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_Dec. 20th is my birthday - I think it's a great day for a wedding!  (Because I personally prefer non-summer weddings, not because it's my birthday!)  =P

I'm from Vancouver (although living in Alberta right now) and I'll be back there on Dec. 17th for the holidays.  Whistler is FUN, make sure you go to Garfinkel's in the village, it's my favourite place.  =)_

 
Yay! My birthday is Dec. 17th! I love having my birthday in the winter time and I thought that having my wedding during the fall or winter would be better mostly because I don't like warmer/hot weather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I get to celebrate my anniversary, birthday, Christmas and Hanukkah all together! I'm super excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to go to CA this winter! A few years ago my fam. & I took a trip to Whistler (actually we did a cross country vaycay in CA - from Vancouver to Nova Scotia) and it was FAB! I just loved it! I will totally remember to visit Garfinkels. I found their website and it looks like fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I plan on asking for the same thing I do every year....a new job lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I'll get lucky this year!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

money money moneeeeey! i'm trying to save up for a new car and my own place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe a new tattoo, as well.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 1, 2008)

I have asked for spending money for my trip to vegas in december! I am so excited for it. I love vegas, its my favourite place in the whole world!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

Omg I can't imagine growing up and knowing there wasn't a Santa Klaus...how boring! I still wish I never found out he wasn't real...lmao


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

^ lol! 

I wasn't brought up to believe in Santa Claus, in Colombia (where i'm from) we have 'baby jesus'...he's the one who brings the presents lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 1, 2008)

I am asking for Ed Hardy perfume, a digital camera, and an ipod. And gift cards of course..

I dont really care what i get. I reallly love buying things for other people. It makes me so so happy!


----------



## rbella (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^Oh Snap!!! You are now an Ultimate Specktra Member!!!!!!!!!!!! And, a Specktra Socialite!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have you always been that or am I just now noticing????????????


----------

